
GitHub Actions - yvoschaap2
https://github.com/features/actions
======
applecrazy
Side note: the sans-serif font used on that landing page is Inter UI[1], an
open source font that kind of looks like Apple's San Francisco font.

[1]: [https://rsms.me/inter/](https://rsms.me/inter/)

------
yvoschaap2
Just announced during GitHub Universe:

"Workflows can be triggered by GitHub platform events (i.e. push, issue,
release) and can run a sequence of serial or parallel actions in response.
Combine and configure actions for the services you know and love built and
maintained by the community."

------
mohammedbin
How different would this be from azure pipelines? Id like to see azure
pipelines integrated into Github since Github acquisition is only 3 days away.

